# Some Things just aren’t Funny



## Peony (May 31, 2017)

Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))

The Secret Service was alerted and is investigating.  (They did that when Madonna told a crowd she thought a lot about blowing up the White House, too.)  Is Griffin an actual threat to the President of the United States?  Probably  not.   Still, what if some deranged person sees the picture and is inspired to carry out violence?  Is Griffin then inciting violence?    A youngster who brings a squirt gun to school is severely punished, while an adult photographed posing with the beheaded head of the POTUS is just playing?

http://www.wnd.com/2017/01/secret-service-opens-investigation-into-madonna-threat/
Second-Grader Brings Water Gun To School... His Mother Get SHOCKING Phone Call
Prattville teen expelled for bringing water gun to school


Are we being a little too prickly over this?  After all, Free Speech includes the right to express oneself even if it is extremely distasteful.  The Griffin photo sure is that.   In this case though, the Secret Service has to waste time on a third rate comedian’s antics when a genuine threat may be going on that requires their attention.  Maybe prickly is not a strong enough reaction to her vile craft.

Did Kathy Griffin break the law with her photo of a decapitated Trump?

She apologized -after she learned that a severed head dripping with blood is upsetting and utterly lacking in mirth.  Even Anderson Cooper, who  good-naturedly endured Griffin's playful on-air faux fellatio to ring in the New Year a few years back, shared that he was “appalled” by her photo shoot.  (In related news, CNN is “reassessing” whether Griffin will host their New Year’s Eve show ever again.)

Not only that,  a company called Squatty Potty, for whom Griffin did a commercial, released a statement letting everybody know that they do not share Griffin’s toilet.  (You might say, she’s been thoroughly flushed.)

Griffin Apologizes Profusely For Posting Picture Of Herself Holding Bloody, Decapitated Trump Head

Apologies ring hollow when they are hollow. She’s sorry.  She moved the line and crossed it.  She sees that the image is disturbing and not funny.   She gets it.  She’s made a lot of mistakes in her career.   She means well.  She is just a hard working gal.  She’ll do better next time.  And so on.

Kathy Griffin on Twitter


What we have here is a crass clown.  Somehow she keeps finding a spotlight for her brand of entertainment.  Her latest effort is particularly astonishing because she manages to be even less funny than ever before.

Think about it.  What is funny about a bloody severed head?  Any bloody severed head.  Nothing is funny about it.  It’s not funny when sick freaks use one for a soccer ball.  It’s not funny if it’s on a pike.  It’s not funny if the head belongs to someone who is the worst person you can think of.  It’s not even funny when it’s a cartoon head.  

Sadly, this awful episode represents success for Kathy Griffin.  After this brouhaha dies down and nobody is paying attention to her anymore, you have to wonder what horrific performance her pathetic muse will create next. 

Here’s the bottom line.   Freedom of Speech includes the right to expressions of wince inducing stupidity such as what Griffin offers.  Freedom of Speech also guarantees our right to tell Griffin that she is a creepy hack.




‘Sorry,’ Says Comedian About Trump 'Beheading'; 'Sick,' Tweets Trump
Trump: Kathy Griffin 'should be ashamed of herself'


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2017)

Peony said:


> Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))
> 
> The Secret Service was alerted and is investigating.  (They did that when Madonna told a crowd she thought a lot about blowing up the White House, too.)  Is Griffin an actual threat to the President of the United States?  Probably  not.   Still, what if some deranged person sees the picture and is inspired to carry out violence?  Is Griffin then inciting violence?    A youngster who brings a squirt gun to school is severely punished, while an adult photographed posing with the beheaded head of the POTUS is just playing?
> 
> ...



I hope I won't get in trouble for what I intend to give that hippie Trump








A Buzz cut.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 31, 2017)

Peony said:


> Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))
> 
> The Secret Service was alerted and is investigating.  (They did that when Madonna told a crowd she thought a lot about blowing up the White House, too.)  Is Griffin an actual threat to the President of the United States?  Probably  not.   Still, what if some deranged person sees the picture and is inspired to carry out violence?  Is Griffin then inciting violence?    A youngster who brings a squirt gun to school is severely punished, while an adult photographed posing with the beheaded head of the POTUS is just playing?
> 
> ...


I did not vote for DJ Trump nor for Hillary but I would still like to see Griffin's candy azz fined and jailed for this.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 31, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I hope I won't get in trouble for what I intend to give that hippie Trump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes DJT look like Putin's big brother.


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I won't get in trouble for what I intend to give that hippie Trump
> ...







​


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))
> ...


fined and jailed for what, Stalin?


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

was his head really soaked with blood or was it just orange tanning oil..??


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

Valerie said:


> was his head really soak with blood or was it just orange tanning oil..??


the question is irrelevant because it isn't actually his head


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 31, 2017)

What is this? Now all the konservative pay- tri -otts are wrangling over the right of free speech? She sure called you on your hypocrisy didn't she?


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> What is this? Now all the konservative pay- tri -otts are wrangling over the right of free speech? She sure called you on your hypocrisy didn't she?


Nobody here has denied Griffin's right to free speech.  Her ISIS inspired display simply isn't funny.  Get it?


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

what's REALLY funny is watching America's TRUE "snowflakes" melt down over kathy griffin. 
_





in Griffin's case, there is no question the photo of her holding a mock Trump head is protected speech, said Stanford University Law Professor Nathaniel Persily. 

The photograph did not directly threaten the president and it didn't urge other people to harm him, Persily said. 

"People are allowed to wish the president dead," up to the point they express a real intent to harm him, Persily said. 

"To threaten someone you need words that encourage some sort of action," and those words are absent in Griffin's photo, he said. 

Did Kathy Griffin break the law with her photo of a decapitated Trump?



In a 1969 ruling, the Supreme Court overturned the conviction of Robert Watts, a young man accused of threatening former president Lyndon Johnson. Watts said at a 1966 political rally that he was "not going" if he was drafted to serve in Vietnam and added that "if they ever make me carry a rifle, the first man I want to get in my sights is L.B.J."

*The Supreme Court ruled *Watts' statement, which is much closer to meeting the definition of a threat than Griffin's photos, was *merely "crude political hyperbole." *

"In light of its context and conditional nature," Watts speech "did not constitute a knowing and willful threat against the President," the court ruled, citing the importance of the First Amendment. 
_
*"A statute such as this one, which makes criminal a form of pure speech, must be interpreted with the commands of the First Amendment clearly in mind," said the court. "What is a threat must be distinguished from what is constitutionally protected speech."*


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

when it was our Secretary of States head, rethuglicans thought this was a laugh riot.   






Trump supporter's bloody decapitated Hillary Clinton Halloween display


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

Valerie said:


> when it was our Secretary of States head, rethuglicans thought this was a laugh riot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not funny either, partisan lackey.


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

tell it to the OP, shitpile.


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

Valerie said:


> tell it to the OP, shitpile.


Wow.  That was a thoughtful response!  If only all leftest toadies were just like you!


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

with that other kenyan muslim president, the one with no birf certificate authentic enough to appease trumpswabs...??

...those assholes could not piss on _that_ guy often enough.


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

Valerie said:


> with that other kenyan muslim president, the one with no birf certificate authentic enough to appease trumpswabs...??
> 
> ...those assholes could not piss on _that_ guy often enough.


Do you get paid per post or per childish insult?


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

neither.  who pays you to call conservatives "leftist toadies"..??


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

Valerie said:


> neither.  who pays you to call conservatives "leftist toadies"..??


You are the leftest toady.    But you know that.  Your games are not clever.  You bore me.  Good-bye.


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

i am not either of the "childish insults" you chose to sling my way.

and i'm not a leftist either.  do you ever stick to the topic?


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))
> ...


That is a haircut which brings out the true maggot in his level of training.


----------



## Valerie (May 31, 2017)

Compost said:


> That's not funny either, *partisan* lackey.





Compost said:


> Wow.  That was a thoughtful response!  If only all leftest *toadies* were just like you!




you must be projecting about those clever games...


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 31, 2017)

Compost said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this? Now all the konservative pay- tri -otts are wrangling over the right of free speech? She sure called you on your hypocrisy didn't she?
> ...


Probably not funny to Trumpbots. But I think a lot of liberals and conservatives secretly got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## miketx (May 31, 2017)

I think Trump should grab her pussy with a bloody hand.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> I think Trump should grab her pussy with a bloody hand.


"GROAN"...tell me you really did not go there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 31, 2017)

How come it was funny when conservatives were hanging Obama and burning him in effigy, but this display with Trump isn't?

Oh wait.............forgot...............it's okay when conservatives do it, but if a liberal does it they should be shot.


----------



## miketx (May 31, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> How come it was funny when conservatives were hanging Obama and burning him in effigy, but this display with Trump isn't?
> 
> Oh wait.............forgot...............it's okay when conservatives do it, but if a liberal does it they should be shot.


If I thought it would do any good to answer your question truthfully, I would. Dealing with you truthfully is a complete waste of time. You go ahead do what ever you want to.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 31, 2017)

This was over the top distasteful and Griffin has admitted it. She was fired by CNN. For any conservative to be 'outraged' doesn't hold any water as President Obama was hanged in effigy many times and it appeared in the news. Conservatives thought it hilarious. The saying 'you get what you give' applies cons. When you get your crude behavior shoved back down your throat no whining about it. That other people are far more creative than you are at mockery is your problem.


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> How come it was funny when conservatives were hanging Obama and burning him in effigy, but this display with Trump isn't?
> 
> Oh wait.............forgot...............it's okay when conservatives do it, but if a liberal does it they should be shot.


Who said it was funny when Obama was hanged or burned in effigy?


----------



## Compost (May 31, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Did you laugh at ISIS lunatics holding up severed infidel heads too?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, purported comedian Kathy Griffin received the attention she obviously craves by posing for a photograph holding  a model of Donald Trump’s blood soaked severed head.  (You can view the image here: Kathy Griffin Beheads Donald Trump in Shocking Photo Shoot (PHOTO + VIDEO))
> ...



Boy, you RWNJs really want the US to be another Russia. 

You must be thrilled that trump wants to gut the First Amendment and already has a pretty start on that. 


.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I think Trump should grab her pussy with a bloody hand.
> ...




Yep, miketx did go there but to be fair, he's not the only one who constantly calls for violence and worse.

Just shows us what RWNJs really believe about what Griffiths did.

They would have been fine with it if it were Secty Clinton, President Obama, any Dem children, any liberal, any Democrat.

Their lying hypocrisy goes way beyond mere partisan politics. The RWNJs have become nothing more than a hate group, if not a full fledged domestic terrorist group.

And yes, I really do mean that.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> How come it was funny when conservatives were hanging Obama and burning him in effigy, but this display with Trump isn't?
> 
> Oh wait.............forgot...............it's okay when conservatives do it, but if a liberal does it they should be shot.





isn't melania officially considered a PC "snowflake" now??


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Boy, you RWNJs really want the US to be another Russia.


Better then becoming another mexico


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, you RWNJs really want the US to be another Russia.
> ...




did you mean to say better THAN?


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

Valerie said:


> did you mean to say better THAN?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

that's not even a spelling error.  it's just as bad as saying you "should *of* known".  derrp

carry on with your dumbo point about mexico vs russia, though... must be a brilliant one.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, you RWNJs really want the US to be another Russia.
> ...


I dunno, at least Mexico isn't communist. Their brand of Capitalism is so great we have to build a wall to keep Americans from going over there to exploit it.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Mexicans are crimemunists


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Nah...they are just trying to recover stolen property piece by piece. Eventually they'll get it back through White attrition.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


And then America will be another 3rd world shithole


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Compost said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Not really...those were real...The head Griffith was holding wasn't real.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Or, America could become even greater.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Ya, like Mexico


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Not really?  So it's just a little less funny when it's not real.  Interesting.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Compost said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


You place too much emphasis on the word"really". I'll make it clear to you how I felt seeing those heinous decapitations. I was sickened by the abject horror of seeing a man get his head sawed off slowly. I would not wish that upon my worst enemy. The Griffith skit was mildly amusing because of the sheer audacity to do it. Not so much that
It was wishful thinking for the president to lose his head. After all he's lost it many times before.


----------



## Compost (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Thank you for explaining why you found Griffin mildly amusing.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.


The didn't get a opportunity to excel, they created the opportunity to excel.

Why can't mexicans excel in mexico?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Compost said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.


The Europeans also came with much higher IQ levels


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.
> ...


Well the original American colonists did create an opportunity to excel but all who came after that just took advantage of that created opportunity. That would include present and future immigrants from Mexico or anywhere else.
America's Constitution allows for opportunities rarely attainable anywhere else. Even the most brilliant people from around the world have not been able to
Acquire the standard of living they enjoy here
because the socio- political conditions back home  won't allow it...even where capitalism thrives.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

It is always white people creating these lands of opportunity


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.
> ...


Then why were most of them peasants in Europe?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 1, 2017)

Has any liberal posted yet "That's nothing compared to what they did to obama!"


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

Even Europeans peasants have higher IQ's then mexicans


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Even Europeans peasants have higher IQ's then mexicans


WHAT peer reviewed study are you citing?


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

Without Whites, your people would be sitting in the dark at night


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.
> ...



If the Europeans came here with much higher IQ levels, then how come they almost starved to death when they first arrived here in America and had to be bailed out by the Native Americans?


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

That's story is way overrated


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Has any liberal posted yet "That's nothing compared to what they did to obama!"



And are still doing. 

To him, his wife, his kids as well as other Dems.

But, that's different.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > No...like the European peasants who were as poor as Mexicans but came here and got the opportunity to excell.
> ...




Even for you, that's just plain stupid. 

You're the personification of bigotry - Opinions carved into granite and based on absolutely not one fact.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> That's story is way overrated



That's [sic] factual.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

There is no way Indians were much help to the Pilgrims, if Indians today are anything like the Indians of those times


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Without Whites, your people would be sitting in the dark at night


No they wouldn't, even the most primitive humans know how to make fire. But you are still ignorant. Although Edison might have invented the light bulb it could only work  for a few days until a Negro modified the filament and made the lightbulb fit for household use.  Wanna see his picture?






The name is Lewis Latimer.


----------



## Tank (Jun 1, 2017)

He worked with Edison and Edison gave him credit, it was probably the first Affirmative Action act


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> There is no way Indians were much help to the Pilgrims, if Indians today are anything like the Indians of those times



You are correct. It was the English and the Europeans that dumbed down the Native Americans.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2017)

Personally, I am tired of the "so and so did it first" mentality. Wrong is wrong. Period. No ands, ifs or buts about it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> He worked with Edison and Edison gave him credit, it was probably the first Affirmative Action act


There was no Affirmative Action back then, Latimer was an inventive genius. He didn't stop with inventing the carbon lightbulb filament,  there is a plethora of other inventions credited to him.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> There is no way Indians were much help to the Pilgrims, if Indians today are anything like the Indians of those times




A deeply ignorant remark.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2017)

The Indians of today can barely take care of themselves


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> The Indians of today can barely take care of themselves


I wonder why O great White buffalo hunter.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tank said:


> The Indians of today can barely take care of themselves


Some of us do alright.


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The Indians of today can barely take care of themselves
> ...


With a lot of help from the pale faces Government


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


STFU...Look at all the land you stole from us.
You can't ever do enough to compensate for that ...not to mention the ensuing death and destruction all along the way.

BTW...we didn't need goverment help all that much. Other tribes depending on government help are still impoverished. We helped ourselves.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The Cleveland Indians too?


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 3, 2017)

I agree in the spirit of this conversation. However the term "fair     is a relative term. It has no hard and fast meaning. It follows in the shadow of great or grand. If the question is, we're the Indians treated fairly, that question asks a question based upon facts. They were or were not is defined and open for comment. Fairness is based upon standards which are based upon judgement which is based upon law and established FACT!
Ask your question in a manner/ fashion which demands an informed response based uponlaw. Thank you, IamsoIR.


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 4, 2017)

Hoss, I am beginning to think along lines similar to yours. When I joined the usmb, it seemed pretty sure open. Some one expressing anger was, it seemed, acceptable. That seems to be blurred. It has not been that long ago, either. Am I missing some thing here? Free Speech still seems tatamount, by something seems out of place. Please correct me if I am wrong. I am used to that. Perhaps as Bruce T Lahey feels, perhaps I am wrong. I hope so as I want my message clear, uncomplicated, and above not misunderstood. IamsoIR.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Not all laws are just. Laws of the conqueror are imposed upon the vanquished whether they like it or not.  Such  laws are usually detrimental to the freedoms and liberties of the defeated. Treaties were signed between 
Indian nations and the destroyers who killed 10 million autocthonous people. The treaty was the law that was applicable to both parties since aboriginals were not citizens at that time. So...given the law as defined in numerous contract...almost every one of them was broken by Ugly Americans....with the blessings of the government. So much for your rule of law.


----------



## Tank (Jun 11, 2017)

The native American culture is way overrated


----------

